# what kind of line for abu garcia 5000c



## st.slippy

I've got an older abu garcia ambassadeur 5000c, and right now am using a 20# Trilene XT. The line seems too thick for this reel. I feel like I could get a lot better casting with a thinner line. Could I use braid and if so what strength? Would fireline be ok? I want to use it for musky and what size rod should it be on? I have it now on a 7' Guide series medium heavy that I used for trolling with my line counter reel. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

st.slippy said:


> I've got an older abu garcia ambassadeur 5000c, and right now am using a 20# Trilene XT. The line seems too thick for this reel. I feel like I could get a lot better casting with a thinner line. Could I use braid and if so what strength? Would fireline be ok? I want to use it for musky and what size rod should it be on? I have it now on a 7' Guide series medium heavy that I used for trolling with my line counter reel. Thanks in advance for any info.


st.slippy,
try Power Pro 30# has a 8# diameter. Use it on lake erie as my braided line. Don't see any reason to change your rod out.
Ron


----------



## leeabu

With that reel, you will want to use the 50lb power pro. The 30 will get between the spool and the frame if you backlash. With the round Ambassadeurs 12 lb mono equivalent should be the minimum.


----------



## back lash

I put 65# power pro on my 5600 C-4 and it cast's great with those huge musky lures on it.The 65# Power Pro is equal to 16# mono. It works good for me! just my 2 cents...B.L.


----------



## Blue Pike

Hi Slip

You never did say what size lures you plan on using. When playing with Muskie&#8217;s lures can range in size from bass size &#190; oz spinner baits to some big azz 7 oz pull baits.

Slip, if you are just going to pitch 1&#189; oz lures or lighter, Power Pro 20 lb test and up to 50 will work just fine for you. If you overrun/backlash the spool them little baits will just come flying back at you. If they don&#8217;t hit you on the comeback, no harm done. Get the loops out and start fishin&#8217;.
If by chance you should part with $20 or so and get yourself one of them big azz baits I was talking about, you know the ones that weigh as much as a 15 inch Bass. Now if you should cast that 15 inch Bass and, now I know no one ever gets a backlash, but lets just say, would if you got a big ol&#8217; backlash casting that $30 Bass pull bait. POP, your line brakes and that $35 bass is history. 
Hell, that would almost piss a guy off.

Slip, I get them backlashes every now and then, I also pitch them 7 oz pull baits. I use 80-100lb test Power-Pro or Tuff-line. Don&#8217;t like to see them high $$ baits hit the water and sink without a line hooked to them.
That ain&#8217;t no fun at all. 


There is another reason to use higher pound test line, say 65lb test and up.
It has to do about high water temps and getting your musky back in the water as soon as possible. I&#8217;ll let someone else tell ya about that.

The weather forecast is coming on the TV. I have to know if I need to get the ice shanty out of the garage or de winterize the Mercury. Can&#8217;t get a long range forecast out of my weather rock.


----------



## st.slippy

most of my lures are 3 oz. or less. I normally buy a 6" lure to maybe catch more fish? Hasn't worked yet (=. Thanks for all of the info. I think the 50-65lb braid sounds best. I hadn't thought about how thin the smaller lb test would be. I guess if I don't like the line, just change it.


----------

